

Show HN: Balance – A Work-Life Balance App Using the Moves API - bayjorix
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/balance-quantify-your-work/id877270460?mt=8

======
masivemunkey
I don't like how I have to have two apps installed for it to automatically
accurately track my time at each location. I feel like this app should include
that functionality.

------
mrjayharris
This is great. It's like Mint, but instead of showing how you're spending
money, it's how you're spending your time.

------
PanMan
Are you worried Facebook will kill moves? I heard a rumor the whole team has
moved on.

------
jp1989
Quite a cool idea!

